# Mothers Day Fun



## chefboy2160 (Oct 13, 2001)

Mothers day is coming real soon folks and I dont know about you but this was always the hardest working time of my life when I was in restaurants . I remember coming to work as the sous on swing shift in a large upscale dinner house one mothers day and the poor am shift looked like they had been put through the meat grinder . The line at the door never stopped and we stayed open 2 + extra hours just to feed everyone . I have never worked harder in this biz than I have on mothers day . A full rush from open to close and then some . I now know that everybody has a mom . Trust me I know .
So whats your experience and are you going to get hit with the madness this year . 
I guess misery seeks company . Thanks and I look forward to your responses .


----------



## shimmer (Jan 26, 2001)

The day where the chefs and cooks start drinking mimosas at the beginning of the shift, and everyone is singing and dancing and loopy because most of the food is prepared in advance and doesn't need immediate attention. Tut the profit margin is high and so are the tips. Oh happy day. 

The year I worked mothers day they did a brunch like thing, with mimosas, fruit layered in martini glasses with russian cream, beef brisket, poached eggs with hollandaise etc, french toast with toasted almonds, etc, etc, etc. 

I don't remember much, actually. That one mimosa kind of did me in (I don't drink much alcohol).

~~Shimmer~~


----------

